# Scheinwerfer selbst gebaut!



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

Hallo mein Chef will sich Lichter anschaffen die dazu dienen sollen ein Set zu beleuchten!

Soll aber so etwas selbstgebautes werden!


Also meine Frage kann man sowas auch im Obi kaufen , kenn mich nich damit aus!! 

Was für ne Leistung haben normale Scheinwerfer!? Was brauch ich noch, am Film-Set hat man ja Folien die vor die Lichter kommen, etc.

Ich wäre echt super dankbar über Feedback, da ich gar nicht aus dem Fotobereich bin!!


----------



## chmee (12. November 2008)

Was für ein Set ? Film oder Fotografie ?

Unterm Strich gibt es einige baubare Lampenzusätze, aber Lampen an sich bauen ? Nein, das bringt nur Ärger und mindere Qualität. Bei der Leistung würde ich bei 3x 300W anfangen (kleines Portrait-Set) und kann jederzeit mit 575, 650 und auch 1,2kW erweitert werden.

Thema Folien : Es gibt Effektfolie und Korrekturfolie. Alle Farb und Musterfolien sind Effektfolien, die Korrekturfolien sind zur  Abschwächung der Lichtstärke oder zur Farbtemperaturwandlung gedacht. Beispielsweise CTO - ColorTungstenOrange oder auch ConvertToOrange - ist zur Senkung der Farbtemperatur gedacht, sie ist erhältlich in mehreren Stärken..

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (12. November 2008)

Bei Baumarktscheinwerfern ist glaube ich die Farbtemperatur zu gering. Normalerweise verwendet man Studioblitze auch wegen der (Luft)Temperatur.

Auf ebay kursieren seit einiger Zeit recht billige "Lichtkoffer" also Licht-Komplettsets. Ich bin aber zu wenig Pro um dazu etwas sagen zu koennen.


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

... http://foto.dirkhennig.de/baustrahler-studio.html was haltet ihr von sowas!?

Finde das klingt ganz gut und kostengünstig!  Aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung! A.


----------



## chmee (12. November 2008)

Ist Ok.  Wenn Dein Chef Geld sparen will, so tut er das im akuten Fall. Doch auf längere Zeit betrachtet bringt es wesentlich mehr, mehr Geld auszugeben..

Thema Baustrahler : Haben ein sehr fleckiges Licht ( deswegen die Regenschirme als Diffusoren ), direktes Licht "kann" sehr "besch**eiden" aussehen. Zudem gehen die Leuchtmittel recht schnell kaputt, also gleich noch 10 dazukaufen. Desweiteren ist das Verhältnis Lichtausbeute zu Leistungsverbrauch sehr mau. Zu guter Letzt : Da sie ihre Farbtemperatur bei Spannungsänderung stark ändern, kann man sie auch nicht dimmen, das fehlt recht schnell beim Einleuchten.

**EDIT** Blitze verbrauchen sehr viel weniger Leistung, primär bleibt es kühler im Raum, zweitens ist das Verhältnis Lichtmenge zu Strom sehr viel höher und Drittens dankt es Dir das Portemonaie.


**EDIT 2** Das hier ist ein Set, das sich lohnt. ->http://cgi.ebay.de/Lichtkoffer-Kobo...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 - Lichtkoffer mit 3x 800Watt Kobold Stufenlinsen, Stativen und Flügeltoren.. Desweiteren kann man im Netz nach Kobold, Arri oder Desisti-Stufenlinsen oder Flutern schauen ( gibt noch sehr viel mehr Firmen ), zudem sind Flächenleuchten sehr interessant. Ist alles natürlich abhängig vom zu fotografierenden Objekt.


mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

hmm, wir brauchen die Fotos aber bis Mi., also können wir nicht auf Päckchen von e-bay warten. Wir haben schon "Stock-Foto-taugliche-Bilder" geschossen, doch da sollte die Belichtung halt weihnachtlich bzw. beide mal mit Kerzen schein sein. Aber diesmal müssen wir die Szene besser ausleuchten- wahrscheinlich werden wir sowas wie die Bau-Strahler nehmen außer du kennst noch etwas, was einen Ständer hat und gutes Licht spendet! Wie viel Watt war nochmal die Empfehlung? - wahrscheinlich hoch


----------



## chmee (13. November 2008)

Also was Akutes  Dafür reicht die Idee mit den Baustrahlern und den halbtransparenten Regenschirmen aus. Kauf einfach mal 2x300 und 1x150W. Das sollte sich so im Rahmen von etwa 50 Euro abspielen, inkl. Regenschirme. Als Stative nimm einfach mal Leitern. Mit Hilfe von Gaffa ist alles fest 
Weitere Möglichkeit mit Bastelspaß und hohem Effekt : *Eine Softbox bauen*
Eine Softbox macht sehr weiches Licht, dadurch gibt es keine Kernschatten mehr, genau so wie erwerbbare Flächenlichter. Sehr gut zum Aufhellen. Der Gedanke dahinter ist, dass man das Licht nicht direkt auf die Szene wirft, sondern durch einen Diffusor oder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung auf eine "diffus" reflektierende Fläche. Dafür kann man einen Kleiderständer wie diesen nehmen, wo man zB so eine 1.Hilfe-Kälteschutzdecke ranhängt - uU noch weißen Stoff rauflegen, damit es noch diffuser wird. Weitere Idee, eine Softbox zu bauen : In einen Karton Depron gewölbt reinkleben und da rauf strahlen.

Links:
Softbox Strahlrichtung zu Motiv - http://www.dphotojournal.com/diy-cheap-soft-box/
Unterschied Regenschirm/Softbox - http://www.zarias.com/?p=27
Softbox die Zweite - http://www.davecolorado.com/index.php/how-to-build-a-green-screen-chroma-key-set-diy/

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

Wir wollten eigentlich dieses Bild für einen Kunden nehmen! 

http://deutsch.istockphoto.com/file...ays/3024409-graduation-diploma.php?id=3024409

Aber der Kunde sagt es sieht aus wie eine Fluppe!  (meiner Meinung nicht, aber der Kunde ist König! )

Also wird das ganze selber gemacht, ist halt eine sehr kleine Szene, weiß nicht ob man dafür so viel Licht benötigt! Noch irgendwelche Tipps


----------



## chmee (13. November 2008)

Das Licht brauchst Du definitiv, auch für eine so kleine Szene würde ich nicht mit 80W-Glühbirnen rumspielen. Das wird nur ein Gerausche, weil Du mit hohem ISO schießen musst.  Das gezeigte Bild ist meines Erachtens ohne Softboxen geschossen, aber die Lampen standen weit genug weg, damit die Lichtstrahlen einigermaßen parallel laufen. Und sie waren gerichtet, mit Torblenden oder Blackwrap, sonst hast Du viel Umgebungslicht, was die Szene unnötig aufhellen würde. Aber wozu gibt es das RAW-Format und Photoshop .

Trotzdem mal hier ein Softboxaufbau, das Ding wirkt Wunder 

*kleine Bauanleitung für eine Softbox*

Was braucht man :

Karton - DHL-Päckchen - zB Größe L
Depron - Fein-Styropor zum Dämmen ( Baumarkt ), 3mm dick. 1x1m kaufen.
Gaffa oder Paketklebeband
Butterbrotpapier(neutralweiss) oder Lee-Folie #216

*Aufbau :*

Karton nehmen, Verschlußseite umklappen, festkleben. Rahmen fertig - 1 Seite offen
Depron soll da gewölbt rein, also in der Höhe beschneiden
Depron in den Karton wölben, eine Seite festkleben
Halbrund formen, die andere Seite abschneiden, festkleben.
am Boden des Kartons ein recht großes Loch reinschneiden, wo die Lampe reinleuchtet
Butterbrotpapier vor die offene Seite kleben.
Fertig.

Für größere Ausleuchtung sollte es etwas so aussehen :



Aber meine Softbox ist bedeutend kleiner, weil für Objektaufnahmen oder Gesichter, da ist eine 100W-Glühbirne drin, und die ist definitiv zu schwach.



mfg chmee


----------

